# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Подарки Божествам

## Aniruddha das

"Всё, что предлагается Верховному Господу, держащему в Своих руках раковину, палицу, диск и лотос, не имеющему начала и конца, неистощимому, никогда не пройдёт даром. Ничто не считается потерянным, если оно так или иначе предлагается Джанардане, повелителю полубогов. Человек должен точно знать, что Господь Джанардана - единственный, кто достоин принимать дары". (Шри Хари-бхакти-виласа)

Каждый год преданные со всего мира приезжают в Индию, чтобы совершить паломничество по святым местам. И так же регулярно пуджари просят вайшнавов не забывать привозить подарки из дхамы для Божеств:

http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...8-58&Itemid=60

И дело тут даже не в том, что те или иные вещи необходимы для служения Господу. Хороший пример настроения преданного дает нам рассказ о путешествии Мадхавендра Пури из Вриндавана в Джаганнатха Пури в Мадхья-лиле "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты" (4.179-189):

Чайтанья Махапрабху продолжал: "Шри Мадхавендра Пури старался избегать людей. Он был полностью свободен от привязанностей и неизменно молчалив. Безучастный ко всему материальному, он всегда путешествовал один, чтобы не вести разговоров на мирские темы. Получив трансцендентное указание Гопалы, этот великий святой прошел тысячи километров, чтобы попросить для Него сандал.

Даже голодный, Мадхавендра Пури не собирал милостыню - настолько отрешенным был этот монах, несший Шри Гопале тяжелую ношу с сандалом.

Пренебрегая личными удобствами, Мадхавендра Пури нес один маунд [около сорока килограммов] сандала и двадцать тол [четверть килограмма] камфары, чтобы пастой из них умастить Гопалу. И ему было вполне достаточно блаженства, которое он от этого испытывал. Вывоз сандала за пределы Ориссы был ограничен, и сборщик податей хотел было конфисковать его. Но Мадхавендра Пури предъявил сборщику пошлин документы с разрешением правительства и так избежал неприятностей.

Мадхавендра Пури не испытывал ни малейшего беспокойства во время долгого путешествия во Вриндаван, хотя путь пролегал через провинции, находившиеся под властью мусульман и кишевшие их соглядатаями.

У Мадхавендры Пури не было ни гроша, чтобы платить сборщикам податей (как и за сам сандал), тем не менее он не боялся их. Единственным источником его радости было то, что он несет сандал Гопале во Вриндаван.

Таково естественное следствие глубочайшей любви к Богу: преданный перестает обращать внимание на свои неудобства и трудности и при любых обстоятельствах стремится служить Верховному Господу. Шри Гопала хотел показать, как сильно Мадхавендра Пури любит Кришну. Поэтому Он попросил его отправиться в Нилачалу и принести оттуда сандал и камфару.

Мадхавендра Пури доставил сандал в Ремуну, преодолев огромные трудности. Но, невзирая на это, он был очень доволен. Гопала, Верховная Личность Бога, велел принести из Нилачалы сандал, чтобы испытать Мадхавендру Пури. И когда Мадхавендра Пури сделал это, Господь пролил на него особую милость.

Полностью историю можно прочитать здесь
http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/index.php...muna&Itemid=86

Таков преданный Господа! С целью развить умонастроение служения Шри Кришне мы и отправляемся в паломничество. Таким образом, медитация на подарки для Божеств нашего города нужна, прежде всего, нам самим. Господь ни в чем не нуждается, но, приходя в облике Божества, Он позволяет преданным служить Себе - чтобы те могли развить любовь к Нему.

Перед началом путешествия обязательно попросите благословения у храмовых Божеств!

Много важной информации о Господе и местах Его игр можно почерпнуть на
http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/
http://dayalnitay.ru/

Вишнурата дас

----------


## Джива

> "Всё, что предлагается Господу ...


Иногда кто-то из гопи говорил: «Дорогой Кришна, если Ты станцуешь, я дам Тебе полконфетки».
Произнося такие слова или хлопая в ладоши, гопи всячески воодушевляли Кришну. 




> ...Верховному Господу, держащему в Своих руках раковину, палицу, диск и лотос, не имеющему начала и конца, неистощимому...
> никогда не пройдёт даром.


И тогда Кришна, хотя Он — всемогущая Личность Бога, по желанию гопи улыбался и танцевал, словно деревянная кукла в их руках.
Иногда Он очень громко пел, если они Его об этом просили. 
Так Кришна полностью подчинил Себя воле гопи. (ШБ10.11.7)

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

На старом форуме часто выкладывал фотографии и отчетики о подарках Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте от Их преданных. 

Много фотографий сохранилось тут: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/648

Из нового:


(Почти километр разного вида тесьмы для новых одежд Их Светлостей)


(Серьги с Наваратной- камнями, представляющими 9 планет нашей системы)

----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Очень вдохновляет, когда преданные привозят Божествам подарки из дальних поездок. Вне всякого сомнения, если мы помним о наших Божествах на чужбине, то и Они помнят о нас!))) Раньше размещал фотографии подарков из Китая, Тайланда и т.д. А вот, Враджа-вилас прабху привез Их Светлостям украшения из Непала и Навадвипы:


(Даял-Нитай в новых серьгах, подвеске на груди и филигранным цветком на короне)

----------

